# Spoke noise, like it's being plucked?



## snovvman (Jan 4, 2010)

I have a [new to me] set of Mavic Crossmax XL wheelset. When I'm riding on them, and only when there is weight on them, the rear wheel intermittently makes a noise that would be best described as someone plucking one of the spokes.

I recently serviced the wheels, replaced the freehub bushing and bearings--they glide smoothly. There is no play in the hub/bearings, the quick-release is tightented properly, the noise is not coming from the disk/caliper, and nothing is interfereing.

The noise is intermittent and can occur at different speeds. And since it is intermittent, I can't tell if the frequency increases with speed.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Seems there's been a lot of spoke noise threads lately - maybe we need a sticky!

Because it only happens when riding, it could be due to the stresses of gravity deforming the wheel and causing spokes to move. If your recent servicing included re-tensioning the spokes, then spokes unwinding due to spoke wind-up could be the problem. Also, uneven tension is a possibility, which will cause excess wheel deformation and spoke stresses and movement. Finally any dry sticky spot where spokes cross or where spoke meets hub hole could be making noise, especially if the tension is uneven and there's an excess of deformation.

Things to try:

Destress the wheels - there are better explanations than I can give - Mike T has a site http://www.miketechinfo.com/new-tech-wheels-tires.htm, and there are other good ones as well.

Check for even tension. If you don't have a tension meter, spin the wheel and lightly hold a hard plastic tool handle against the spokes so they ping. The notes should be all about the same on one side of the wheel. The drive side might have higher tension and thus produce higher notes, but they should still be uniform.

Sparingly lube the spokes where they cross and and where the head meets the hub hole.

Good luck!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

My Crossmax wheels did the same thing , the best explanation that I can give you is that the spokes may be unwinding or destressing as posted by Gasp4Air . I also found that you have to pay particular attention to spoke tension for the first 50 miles or so , check spoke tension frequently .


----------



## snovvman (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you guys. Great tips and information. If off-tension, this will be one for my LBS.


----------



## snovvman (Jan 4, 2010)

Can evenly-tensioned/properly tensioned spokes still cause the rubbing noise where they cross?


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

snovvman said:


> Can evenly-tensioned/properly tensioned spokes still cause the rubbing noise where they cross?


My guess is yes, though I'd expect it to be less likely or less pronounced. If everything else checks out, a bit of light lube on the crosses and hub holes won't hurt anything.


----------

